# Latest Pistol



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Lucked into another hi quality American made blue steel & walnut firearm. Be a dry spell. Plenty of stuff to buy at ridiculously high prices. A S&W m41 heavy 5”. Most accurate American 22 pistol still in production.


----------



## walleyechaser (Apr 13, 2004)

They are great pistols


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Traded for it or bought it? There a great looking gun. If your keeping it I have a weaver mount for the gun if you want it.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

This one I bought, guy needed money. Thanks for mount offer but I never never put that kind of stuff on handguns.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Shot a lot of Bullseye matches with 41, had my best inside score of 297 out of 300 with a 7'' 41, shoot 50' and the 10 ring on slow fire is about the size of a quarter.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

looks just like the Browning Buckmark target pistol. great for the squirrel woods too...


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Why can’t I ever find a deal like that? Nice gun. Can I ask what you paid for it? Just trying to keep up on current prices. I know you have a lot of connections but where do you find all these good buys? Or do they find you?


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

They find me to a point. I’m known to buy. I try to buy everything brought to me. I don’t care if it’s break even. It gets around and I’m first stop. Quite often 2nd after Cabelas tries the short stroke.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Not just great shooters, but the ease of changing barrels is a great option


----------

